# what bedding does everyone use



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

what kind does everyone use


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I prefer aspen bedding, usually Kaytee Brand, because it is softer and looks nicer and has a nice fresh odor.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I recommend the use of Aubiose.
It's absorbant, good for odour control, non dusty (good for mice and good for you) and I find it cost effective.


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

Thumbs up also on Aubiose :thumbuo :thumbuo 
I buy it in 20KG bags for £9.00.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Aubiose, £8.45 for 20kg here.


----------



## Equus (Feb 17, 2010)

I use Green Aspen Supreme Pellets. Great smell, good on odor control, biodegradable, and non toxic to the little meeces...


----------

